# Canadian Built Built Bow Presses



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

For any of my fellow Canucks thinking of, or are currently wanting to purchase a press, please have a look at the following link:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1054032589#post1054032589

Thanks,


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

they look great, gonna have to save my loonies and get me one :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

pintojk said:


> they look great, gonna have to save my loonies and get me one :thumb:


Why save them? Just send them this way and place your order.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:bump2:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

:bump: for The Big Guy :becky:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:bump:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Which one is the best! I see a version of the sureloc x-press and the one from last chance archery.

How many did you made? Any feedbacks?

thanks


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

PM sent Pierre.

Due to the lack of interest in these I have decided to suspend making these at this time. I may change my mind in the future but right now I'm not going to be making them.

Thanks to those that did show some interest. If I do decide to start making them again I'll be posting a new for sale thread.


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Bump for Matt, wish you'd had these available before I sent $ to the lower 48.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm still waiting but if I change my toy, I may end up having to change my press as well 

Keep us posted ...


----------

